# Sunday Special - 70's Lyrics



## luckytrim (May 6, 2018)

Sunday Special - 70's Lyrics


Do You Know the Opening Lyrics For These '70s  Songs?
Today I ask you to "Name That Tune" from the first  line...
Survivors of the "Stoned Age" should do very well on this  quiz...


1. "Well, you can tell by the way I use my walk"
2. "Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy?"
3. "At first, I was afraid, I was petrified"
4. "There's a lady who's sure"
5. "A long long time ago"
6. "Once I had a love and it was a gas"
7. "Ooh, my little pretty one, my pretty one"
8. "Imagine there's no heaven"
9. "Ooh, You can dance", You can jive
10. "When you're weary, feeling small"
11. "Yeah, there was a funky singer"
12. "Well, you walked in to the party"
13. "Strumming my pain with his fingers"
14. "Living easy, living free, Season ticket on a one-way  ride"
15. "What'll you do when you get lonely/And nobody's waiting  by your side?"
16. "Have you heard about the new dance craze?"
17. "Loving you ... Isn't the right thing to do"
18. "Wake up, Maggie, I think I got something to say to  you"
19. "If I leave here tomorrow ... Would you still remember me?  "
20. "Very superstitious, writings on the wall"
21. "I know your eyes in the morning sun"
22. "Out here in the fields, I fight for my  meals"
23. "Big wheels keep on turning ... Carry me home to see my  kin"
24. "We all came out to Montreux ... On the Lake Geneva  shoreline"
25.  "In a little while from now ... If I'm not feeling any  less sour"
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Stayin' Alive
2. Bohemian Rhapsody
3. I Will Survive
4. Stairway to Heaven
5. American Pie
6. Heart of Glass
7. My Sharona
8. Imagine
9. Dancing Queen
10. Bridge Over Troubled Water
11. Play that Funky Music
12.You're So Vain
13. Killing Me Softly
14. Highway to Hell
15. Layla
16. Le Freak
17. Go Your Own Way
18. Maggie May
19. Free Bird
20. Superstition
21. How Deep Is Your Love
22. Baba O'Riley
23. Sweet Home Alabama
24. Smoke on the Water
25.  Alone Again


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 6, 2018)

Not  bad 24/25...missed #16.


----------



## luckytrim (May 6, 2018)

............... I would have missed that one too !


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 6, 2018)

I got all except the last one.


----------



## caseydog (May 6, 2018)

Without putting much time or effort into it, I got 19. I had some trouble with the disco stuff... which still s--ks. 

How about these...

1. I met you on somebody's island

2. We're gonna play you a song, a little bit of rock-n-roll

3. Well, I heard some people talkin' just the other day

4. Got those highway blues, can't you hear my motor runnin'

5. The mountain is high, the valley is low

6. Sleepless hours and dreamless nights and far aways

7. Want some whiskey in your water?

8. Our first stop is in Bogota, to check the Colombian fields

9. Well I was rollin' down the road in some cold blue steel

10. Well, woke up this morning with a wine glass in my hand

CD


----------

